# New Whizzer



## frizzybean (Apr 7, 2011)

Latest Project Progress: This is my project I've presently been working for a couple weeks. 1949 schwinn locking fork springer with a 1945 whizzer engine. The frame has been stripped and painted, engine detailed. Waiting for a few more parts to arrive in the mail to complete the whiz.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice indeed!!! Keep up the good work, bri.


----------



## frizzybean (Apr 7, 2011)

Latest pictures, taken today.


----------



## frizzybean (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice weather here today, so I painted the tank.  It's getting there, almost done.  Thanks for looking and the great comments.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 9, 2011)

Ya gonna name it the White Tornado?


----------



## frizzybean (Apr 10, 2011)

Ahhhh........maybe the "white whizzer".  It looks much more white with the flash of the camera.  It's actually a cream color.


----------



## richtrix (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking good! Give us a ride report when she's done...put...put...put


----------



## jcopello (Aug 9, 2011)

do you mind me asking how much the paint job costed? really like the color.


----------



## JimK (Aug 10, 2011)

Very nice work! I have always wanted one of these. Never found one that I could afford. Keep going on it.

JimK


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2011)

Frizzy, did you take her on a shake down cruise yet?


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 16, 2011)

That looks to be a sweet ride. I hope it is not as scary as my Whizzer. Good times, Good times.


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

The design of the motorized bicycle or motorbike varies widely according to intended use. Some motorized bicycles are powerful enough to be self-propelled, without use of the pedals. A development of the motorized bicycle is the moped, which commonly has only a vestigial pedal drive.


----------

